# Chocolate Cups with Whipped Cream



## Filus59602 (Feb 7, 2003)

Chocolate Cups with Whipped Cream  
Recipe courtesy Rachael Ray - Food Network

Yield: 4 servings in demitasse cups

Make your dessert first for this menu to allow these chocolate cups to set and chill: This recipe is a no bake pot de creme, no kidding.

2/3 cup whole milk
1 egg
2 tablespoons sugar
Pinch salt
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
2 tablespoons hazelnut liqueur or dark rum
4 demitasse cups 
1 cup whipping cream 
2 tablespoons sugar
Mint sprigs, for garnish, optional

Heat milk in a small pan over moderate heat until it comes to a boil. 

In blender or food processor combine egg, sugar, a pinch of salt, semisweet chips, and liqueur. Run processor or turn on blender to low setting. Pour in boiling milk in a slow stream. The hot milk will cook egg and melt chocolate. Process or blend 1 minute, until smooth. 

Spoon chocolate into 4 demitasse cups and chill. After dinner, beat cream until soft peaks form. Add a little sugar and beat to combine. Top the chocolate cups with a dollop of cream and garnish each cup with mint sprigs. 

Place cups on saucers and serve with demitasse spoons. If you use teacups, this recipe will yield 2 cups, rather than 4.


Prep Time: 5 minutes
Cook Time: 5 minutes
Difficulty: Easy


----------

